# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Magnum pharma

## Testie

Has anyone had any experience with magnum pharma? Got some D bol that seems legit but Im not sure about ordering test yet.

----------

